# ARP Stds??



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 4, 2007)

For you ARPs. I am perplexed about the history of the current edition of your standards. In 1976 an edition was published of 255 pages; sometime later an edition of 273 pages was created, which is the length of the current edition; I have copies 1998 and forward. A friend owns a 273 pager dated 1976 but has dated changes to after 1984. Searching online card catalogs, if the records are accurate, indicate the 255 page edition persisted at least through 1989. Anyone know the history here? ARPs, what date editions do you own?


----------



## Ravens (Mar 4, 2007)

You might want to edit the thread title. It could give the wrong impression.


----------



## JOwen (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Theoretical (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## etexas (Mar 4, 2007)

JDWiseman said:


> You might want to edit the thread title. It could give the wrong impression.


I was kind of wondering what this thread was about when I saw the title.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 4, 2007)

?


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 4, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> ?


What does STD stand for? Hence "ARP Stds??" could get some odd responses


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 4, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> What does STD stand for? Hence "ARP Stds??" could get some odd responses


Sorry for the confusion; but I'm not going to change the title if its getting this much attention.
But seriously; ARP folks, what editions of your _Standards_ do you have? I'm interested in those dated early 1990s or 1980s; though dating can be confusing.


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Mar 4, 2007)

ok, we cleared up the second part of the title . Now, what does ARP stand for?


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 4, 2007)

Ezekiel3626 said:


> ok, we cleared up the second part of the title . Now, what does ARP stand for?



Association of Retired Persons? I'm worried now, here I thought I could get in as soon as I turned 55, and I've been getting their junk mail and everything. Now it turns out they have almost 300 pages of STANDARDS???


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 5, 2007)

Bump. ARP=Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church. Stds="The Standards of the Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church" Enough of the laughs; serious answers only now.


NaphtaliPress said:


> For you ARPs. I am perplexed about the history of the current edition of your standards. In 1976 an edition was published of 255 pages; sometime later an edition of 273 pages was created, which is the length of the current edition; I have copies 1998 and forward. A friend owns a 273 pager dated 1976 but has dated changes to after 1984. Searching online card catalogs, if the records are accurate, indicate the 255 page edition persisted at least through 1989. Anyone know the history here? ARPs, what date editions do you own?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey, I think I have my copy in my truck, I will check later and reply then.

What do you mean you don't carry a copy of the WCF with you to work? Are you sure that you are reformed?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok my copy has 278 numbered pages. The last page is blank. My front page says "printed under the auspices of the general Synod of the A.R.P.C. 2000"

Page 7 "Confession of Faith, agreed upon by the Assembly of Divines at Westminster...etc. as approved by the General Synods of 1959, 1976, and1984."

Page 161 "Form of Government" As approved etc. 1972 with amendments effective to June 2000.

Page 229 "Book of Discipline" As approved 1974.

Page 259 Book of Worship" As approved etc. 1975 with amendments effective June 14, 1994.

I am unaware of a newer edition. However commitees are rivising the BOW and the FOG now.

Any help?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks Kevin,
Is yours paperbound or binder bound? I have a 1998 paperbound and a 2003 binderbound, with an updated one I just got that is the same except for some loose update pages in the inside pocket.



Kevin said:


> Ok my copy has 278 numbered pages. The last page is blank. My front page says "printed under the auspices of the general Synod of the A.R.P.C. 2000"
> 
> Page 7 "Confession of Faith, agreed upon by the Assembly of Divines at Westminster...etc. as approved by the General Synods of 1959, 1976, and1984."
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 5, 2007)

Binder bound. In fact it is in a blue binder making it look alot like the PCA BOCO. 
I just bought mine a few months ago and was told that it was "old stock" I checked it at a few places against the on-line edition and found no diferences.

I know several elders who use the paperbound 1998. The new revision will aparently be the "biggie".


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks; yes I've heard about that. It needs it. Sad to say, but it is hard to pick who had one of the worst editions of their standards in the late 20th century; the PCA or the ARP. Probably PCA, up through their third edition at least (the one i have). You cannot proof read enough in my opinion.



Kevin said:


> Binder bound. In fact it is in a blue binder making it look alot like the PCA BOCO.
> I just bought mine a few months ago and was told that it was "old stock" I checked it at a few places against the on-line edition and found no diferences.
> 
> I know several elders who use the paperbound 1998. The new revision will aparently be the "biggie".


----------

